# Felt FC



## cubz32 (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the difference between the 2007 and 2008 Felt FC? I've seen pictures of both and the frames look exactly the same.


----------



## blackjd1 (May 5, 2007)

It is usually the year before model of the F2. Email Felt and they will confirm.


----------

